# Recuperemos el tema de Abrir Cuenta en el Extranjero



## Albertini (6 Ene 2008)

Creo que es de interes general, me da que mas de uno le esta viendo las orejas al lobo


----------



## Furby (6 Ene 2008)

Yo me sumo a Albertini. 

Yo -ignorante de mi- no sé si España acabará en estanflación, en deflación, en desinflación, en recesión, en depresión, en hecatombe o en orgía.

Lo que sí sé es que me gustaría tener "la pela" ubicada en un sitio que de más peace-of-mind


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (6 Ene 2008)

Para tener el dinero fuera no es necesario abrir una cuenta en el extrangero, yo me lo plantee hace tiempo por todo lo que pueda ocurrir en España en los próximos años y lo que decidí es tener mis ahorros en fondos de inversión domicialiados en el extragero, el comercializador puede ser español pero eso poco importa, el dinero está fuera, los fondos domiciliados en el extrangero se distinguen porque su código ISIN no comienza por ES, la mayoría comercializados en España están en Luxemburgo, su código ISIN comienza por LU.


----------



## Catacrack (7 Ene 2008)

Yo por seguridad tambien quisiera poner una parte de mis ahorros fuera de nuestras fronteras, el importe seria unos 30k €.

En breve me ire a vivir a UK, nose que hacer, si abrir una cuenta alli con parte de mis ahorros, pero mirando como no perder dinero con el cambio.

¿Que me recomendais?


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (7 Ene 2008)

*mucha oferta*

Northern Rock ofrece unos depósitos muy majos y da facilidades para abrir cuentas por internet.
De nada.


----------



## Furby (7 Ene 2008)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> Para tener el dinero fuera no es necesario abrir una cuenta en el extrangero, yo me lo plantee hace tiempo por todo lo que pueda ocurrir en España en los próximos años y lo que decidí es tener mis ahorros en fondos de inversión domicialiados en el extragero, el comercializador puede ser español pero eso poco importa, el dinero está fuera, los fondos domiciliados en el extrangero se distinguen porque su código ISIN no comienza por ES, la mayoría comercializados en España están en Luxemburgo, su código ISIN comienza por LU.



¿Qué sucedería si el comercializador quebrase? ¿Tienes pleno control sobre tu fondo o dependes del comercializador?


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (7 Ene 2008)

El comercializador es un intermediario que se limita a mandar tu orden a la gestora y llevarse una comisión que paga la gestora de la comisión de gestión, puedes cambiar de comercializador permaneciendo en el mismo fondo, solo necesitas acudir a otro banco y solicitar el cambio, el primer banco puede haber quebrado y a ti darte lo mismo, tu relación es exclusivamente con la gestora, el intermediario es indiferente, no hace falta que diga que es conveniente diversificar tu dinero entre diferentes gestoras.


----------



## eduenca (8 Ene 2008)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Northern Rock ofrece unos depósitos muy majos y da facilidades para abrir cuentas por internet.
> De nada.



Además ahora el BoE avala en su totalidad todo depósito en Northern Rock. Más seguro que eso no hay nada.


----------



## Tubi (8 Ene 2008)

eduenca dijo:


> Además ahora el BoE avala en su totalidad todo depósito en Northern Rock. Más seguro que eso no hay nada.



Pero estos del Northen Rock no son los que tuvieron durante días colas de gent sacando sus ahorros porqué el banco estaba afectado con las hipotecas suprime de estados unidos'


----------



## eduenca (9 Ene 2008)

Tubi dijo:


> Pero estos del Northen Rock no son los que tuvieron durante días colas de gent sacando sus ahorros porqué el banco estaba afectado con las hipotecas suprime de estados unidos'



Estábamos siendo irónicos.  

Pero lo que he escrito es rigurosamente cierto.


----------



## spam (24 Feb 2008)

Re-refloto este tema porque el tema de diversificar un poco la viruta y poner un fajo fuera del país por si las moscas, me sigue rondando la mente. Dos cuestiones:

- ¿Cómo véis la opción Andorra? ¿Es necesario ser ciudadano del país, residente o trabajador? Si consiguiera un trabajo freelance allí, es decir, trabajando desde España para una empresa de allí, ¿tendría derecho a una cuenta de allí? Y a todo esto, ¿hay entidades solventes allí, y cuáles son?

- Hace tiempo, alguien habló que a través de la Caixa puedes abrir cuentas en bancos extranjeros. He estado indagando un poco y por lo visto, la Caixa pertenece a una red llamada Unicash (http://www.unicash-icm.com/htm/getpage.asp?i=84), formada por 13 bancos, y a través de cualquiera de ellos (la Caixa, en este caso) puedes abrir cuenta en alguno de los otros. Aunque no tengo muy claro si solo está disponible para empresas o también para clientes pelagatos como yo... :

Los bancos de esta red son:

“la Caixa” (España)
Crèdit Agricole (Francia)
Lloyds TSB (Reino Unido)
Banca Intesa (Italia)
Rabobank (Holanda)
DZ Bank (Alemania)
KBC (Bélgica)
RZB (Austria)
OKO Bank (Finlandia)
Union Bank of Norway (Noruega)
Banco Espirito Santo (Portugal)
Jyske Bank (Dinamarca)
Swedbank (Suecia)

¿Cuál de estos bancos es más recomendable?¿Alguien tiene datos? A mí solo me suenan algunos...
En fin, a ver si sacamos algo en claro. Gracias y un saludo


----------



## Furby (24 Feb 2008)

demiOtser dijo:


> Interesante aportación, la mención de Unicash. Estoy planteándome la conveniencia de abrir cuenta en la Caixa, con el único propósito de utilizarla como pasarela para abrir cuenta en alguno de los bancos miembros.
> 
> Hmmm... estoy pensando que quizás sería posible abrir la cuenta en el BES (en Madrid al menos, tienen oficinas). Les consultaré.
> 
> ...



Abrete un cuenta en el RABOBank ese y nos cuentas


----------



## spam (4 Mar 2008)

demiOtser, ¿has averiguado algo sobre Unicash? En la web de la Caixa no dejan claro si un cliente normal, y no una empresa, puede abrir una cuenta en entidades de Unicash. O si se puede abrir por internet, desde la Caixa Oberta...

¿Cuáles de los bancos que aparecen os parecen apropiados? ¿Qué tal el Credit Agricole? ¿Y Credit Lyonnais? Lo digo por tenerlo a mano, por si tocara cruzar la frontera para hacer operaciones físicas (reintegros, ingresos, etc...)

Hay un compañero que dice en otro post (http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=56760) que en la Caixa se puede abrir cuenta en Societé Generale, pero la verdad, desde el Jerome Kerviel, asusta un poco :


----------



## k-mad (10 Mar 2008)

Pues sería interesante saber que entidades son las mejores, yo ahora estoy en francia y me encuentro con el mismo problema, necesito abrir una cuenta para las operaciones diarias pero desde aquí mis "empleadores" me lo desaconsejan pues dicen que todos te cobran, o bien por mantenimiento, o bien por tarjetas, o bien porque les da la gana, vamos que no debe haber ninguno tipo ING en españa (ING.fr funciona diferente, ya lo he mirado) así que estoy bastante perdido

Si alguien tiene información de primera mano le estaría eternamente agradecido.

Un saludo!


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (11 Mar 2008)

demiOtser dijo:


> Pa mango, el mío (soy un tío; la chica del avatar, es Celeste Star).
> 
> Siguiendo con Unicash, es una lástima que no exista entre los participantes ningún banco de Nueva Zelanda. Los tipos de interés de los depósitos, en este país, no están nada mal:
> * http://www.interest.co.nz/
> ...



Y es una pena que no exista ningún fondo de inversión comercializado en España en deuda de este país, asutralianos sí los hay y tienen tipos altos pero no tanto como NZ.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (11 Mar 2008)

spam dijo:


> Re-refloto este tema porque el tema de diversificar un poco la viruta y poner un fajo fuera del país por si las moscas, me sigue rondando la mente. Dos cuestiones:
> 
> - ¿Cómo véis la opción Andorra? ¿Es necesario ser ciudadano del país, residente o trabajador? Si consiguiera un trabajo freelance allí, es decir, trabajando desde España para una empresa de allí, ¿tendría derecho a una cuenta de allí? Y a todo esto, ¿hay entidades solventes allí, y cuáles son?
> 
> ...



Lloyds hace unos años comercializaba una cuenta en España que estaba en Reino Unido, es el único caso de este tipo, se llamaba evolvebank, la cuenta estaba en Londres y pagaba un 5%, pero un par de años después cerró este banco.

No veo dificultad para hacer un viaje al sur de Francia o a Portugal según la que te caiga más cerca para abrir una cuenta, en el caso de Espirito SAnto tiene oficinas en España, lo que facilitaría la operatividad, supongo que si abres otra cuenta en una oficina en España las transferencias serían gratuitas, creo que pasa algo parecido entre el Crédit Agricole y las cajas rurales.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (11 Mar 2008)

spam dijo:


> demiOtser, ¿has averiguado algo sobre Unicash? En la web de la Caixa no dejan claro si un cliente normal, y no una empresa, puede abrir una cuenta en entidades de Unicash. O si se puede abrir por internet, desde la Caixa Oberta...
> 
> ¿Cuáles de los bancos que aparecen os parecen apropiados? ¿Qué tal el Credit Agricole? ¿Y Credit Lyonnais? Lo digo por tenerlo a mano, por si tocara cruzar la frontera para hacer operaciones físicas (reintegros, ingresos, etc...)
> 
> Hay un compañero que dice en otro post (http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=56760) que en la Caixa se puede abrir cuenta en Societé Generale, pero la verdad, desde el Jerome Kerviel, asusta un poco :



La Caixa es accionista a través de Criteria de Boursorama (Selftrade), que es de SG, de ahí la relación, lo del caso Kerviel es intrascendente, aunque la pérdida fue grande aún ganaron dinero en 2007, es un banco sólido y bueno de toda la vida sin problemas de burbujas.

Si vives en la parte oeste la mejor opción sería Portugal, si vives en el norte, Francia, en el País Vasco Credit Agricole posee un banco llamado Bankoa, a través del cual supongo que será más barato recibir las transferencias, para enviar dinero hay varios bancos que no cobran por las transferencias hacia la UE.


----------



## spam (11 Mar 2008)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> Lloyds hace unos años comercializaba una cuenta en España que estaba en Reino Unido, es el único caso de este tipo, se llamaba evolvebank, la cuenta estaba en Londres y pagaba un 5%, pero un par de años después cerró este banco.
> 
> No veo dificultad para hacer un viaje al sur de Francia o a Portugal según la que te caiga más cerca para abrir una cuenta, en el caso de Espirito SAnto tiene oficinas en España, lo que facilitaría la operatividad, supongo que si abres otra cuenta en una oficina en España las transferencias serían gratuitas, creo que pasa algo parecido entre el Crédit Agricole y las cajas rurales.



Pero, ¿puedo cruzar la frontera y presentarme en una sucursal francesa y abrir una cuenta? Porque, en ese caso, lo haría directamente en lugar de hacer comedias por internet...


----------



## sans-pisito (15 Mar 2008)

*cuenta en Francia*



> Pero, ¿puedo cruzar la frontera y presentarme en una sucursal francesa y abrir una cuenta? Porque, en ese caso, lo haría directamente en lugar de hacer comedias por internet...



Aqui en Francia te tocaran las narices pidiendote justificantes de que vives aqui (te pediran contrato de alquiler o facturas de la luz de tu casa a tu nombre, etc.). Yo como vivo en piso compartido y no tengo ninguna de esas cosas, lo que hizo mi compagnero de piso frances fue firmar un papel diciendo que habitaba en su casa "de gratis" y dar una fotocopia de su pasaporte y asunto arreglado, ni siquiera tuvo que personarse el en el banco.

Me parece que toda esa burocracia estupida viene impuesta por la normativa del "Banco de Francia" para autorizar apertura de cuentas. La verdad todos esos tramites son una gilipollez, y hay que decir que Espagna con el uso del DNI es un pais mas avanzado (es una de las pocas veces que podemos decir que espagna es un pais avanzado), vas con el DNI al banco y te abren la cuenta. En otros paises como UK es parecido, y en Irlanda tengo oido que se ponen bastante duros para abrir una cuenta y tienes que presentar un contrato de trabajo en una empresa irlandesa.

k-mad: el mas barato me parece que es "La Poste". Yo abri una cuenta corriente (0% interes) por una comision de 3 euros al mes. Por internet me parece a mi que aqui en Francia no hay nada gratis. Hay uno que se llama monabanq.fr, o monabanque.fr, pero te cobra comisiones (no muy grandes).

Un par de preguntas:

*?Como queda el tema de los impuestos si se abre una cuenta para no-residentes en Francia que da interes? ?como se abriria por ejemplo una cuenta naranja en el ING-Direct frances, que ademas da mas interes que en Espagna? ?habria que informar a la hacienda espagnola o al banco de Espagna?
*
Es curioso, en espagna me parece que cualquier cuenta o libreta da un interes, aunque sea pequegno del 0.1%, pero aqui en Francia el interes de las cuentas corrientes es 0 patatero.

?sabeis lo que le piden a un ciudadano de la UE para abrir cuenta en Espagna?


----------



## k-mad (16 Mar 2008)

Gracias por las respuestas.

Yo estuve mirando lo de ING.fr porque tengo cuenta en ING España y me imaginaba que al ser del mismo grupo sería mucho más sencillo todo el tramite, pero por lo poco que he entendido no tienen mucho en común. En francia al parecer no tienen los mismos productos que en España, por ejemplo, cuenta nómina. Está mucho más planteaado como banco de "inversión/ahorro" al estilo de lo que era ING hace unos años cuando abrió en España. Además, comentas que la rentabilidad es más alta (aparentemente si) pero no tienes que olvidar que de esos intereses que genera luego tienes que devolver una parte importante al gobierno francés, por lo que yo estuve calculando, la oferta esa del 6% al final se viene a quedar como el 4% en España, así que tampoco renta mucho. 

Es cierto que te piden papeles demostrando que trabajas/vives aquí, yo podría aportarlos ahora pero mi duda es si cuando vuelva en unos meses a España podré seguir manteniendola (en principio, "no informando" de mi cambio de situación sí) pero la cuestión vendría luego cuando tengas que declarar ante la agencia tributaria francesa. En fin, que mi impresión es que es demasiado quebradero de cabeza para la poca rentabilidad que le pudiera sacar.


----------



## sans-pisito (16 Mar 2008)

*residencia fiscal, cuentas en el extranjero*



> Además, comentas que la rentabilidad es más alta (aparentemente si) pero no tienes que olvidar que de esos intereses que genera luego tienes que devolver una parte importante al gobierno francés, por lo que yo estuve calculando, la oferta esa del 6% al final se viene a quedar como el 4% en España, así que tampoco renta mucho.



Que alguien me corrija, pero yo creo que los impuestos sobre los rendimientos del dinero los puedes pagar en Espagna haciendote una cuenta para no residentes (en caso de que puedas ser residente fiscal en Espagna, por ejemplo si recibes tu salario de pagador espagnol).

Yo creo que si pides en el ING direct frances una cuenta naranja para no residentes te la abren. Yo lo voy a intentar aqui en Francia.

Por curiosidad, ?alguien sabe a cuanto esta el IRPF en Francia? ?cuantas son las retenciones sobre rendimientos del capital para cuentas de ahorro?

Aqui hay una discusion con las condiciones sobre elegir donde se pueden pagar impuestos y la residencia fiscal:

http://www.spaniards.es/node/2259


----------



## sans-pisito (17 Mar 2008)

*cuenta de ahorro en Francia*

Parece que lo de abrir una cuenta de ahorro en Francia es mas dificil de lo que pensaba. ING-direct de Francia no deja abrir cuenta a los no-residentes fiscales en Francia

http://www.ingdirect.fr/ing-direct/faq/index.jsp




> Pour ouvrir un compte chez ING Direct, vous devez être un particulier, capable, majeur, résidant fiscalement en France et titulaire d'un compte chèques auprès d'un établissement de crédit situé en France.



Tambien hay bastante informacion interesante en esta direccion. Los argentinos saben bastante de abrir cuentas bancarias en el extranjero.

http://www.bancaextranjera.com.ar/abrircuentabancariafrancia.htm


http://www.bancaextranjera.com.ar/sistemabancarioeuropeo.htm


----------



## sans-pisito (17 Mar 2008)

*cuenta de ahorro en Francia*

Parece que lo de abrir una cuenta de ahorro en Francia es mas dificil de lo que pensaba. ING-direct de Francia no deja abrir cuenta a los no-residentes fiscales en Francia

http://www.ingdirect.fr/ing-direct/faq/index.jsp




> Pour ouvrir un compte chez ING Direct, vous devez être un particulier, capable, majeur, résidant fiscalement en France et titulaire d'un compte chèques auprès d'un établissement de crédit situé en France.



Tambien hay bastante informacion interesante en esta direccion. Los argentinos saben bastante de abrir cuentas bancarias en el extranjero.

http://www.bancaextranjera.com.ar/abrircuentabancariafrancia.htm


http://www.bancaextranjera.com.ar/sistemabancarioeuropeo.htm


----------



## sans-pisito (17 Mar 2008)

*cuenta de ahorro en Francia*

Parece que lo de abrir una cuenta de ahorro en Francia es mas dificil de lo que pensaba. ING-direct de Francia no deja abrir cuenta a los no-residentes fiscales en Francia

http://www.ingdirect.fr/ing-direct/faq/index.jsp




> Pour ouvrir un compte chez ING Direct, vous devez être un particulier, capable, majeur, résidant fiscalement en France et titulaire d'un compte chèques auprès d'un établissement de crédit situé en France.



Tambien hay bastante informacion interesante en esta direccion. Los argentinos saben bastante de abrir cuentas bancarias en el extranjero.

http://www.bancaextranjera.com.ar/abrircuentabancariafrancia.htm


http://www.bancaextranjera.com.ar/sistemabancarioeuropeo.htm


----------



## sans-pisito (17 Mar 2008)

*cuenta de ahorro en francia*

Parece que lo de abrir una cuenta de ahorro en Francia es mas dificil de lo que pensaba. ING-direct de Francia no deja abrir cuenta a los no-residentes fiscales en Francia

http://www.ingdirect.fr/ing-direct/faq/index.jsp




> Pour ouvrir un compte chez ING Direct, vous devez être un particulier, capable, majeur, résidant fiscalement en France et titulaire d'un compte chèques auprès d'un établissement de crédit situé en France.



Tambien hay bastante informacion interesante en esta direccion. Los argentinos saben bastante de abrir cuentas bancarias en el extranjero.

http://www.bancaextranjera.com.ar/abrircuentabancariafrancia.htm


http://www.bancaextranjera.com.ar/sistemabancarioeuropeo.htm


----------



## cacereño (20 Mar 2008)

Una pregunta, al abrir un depósito en divisa, por ejemplo libras, con un banco español, ¿qué retención te practicarían? ¿La de España o la de Reino Unido?

Gracias


----------



## Andorrano (21 Mar 2008)

¿Cómo véis la opción Andorra? ¿Es necesario ser ciudadano del país, residente o trabajador? Si consiguiera un trabajo freelance allí, es decir, trabajando desde España para una empresa de allí, ¿tendría derecho a una cuenta de allí? Y a todo esto, ¿hay entidades solventes allí, y cuáles son?


Para abrir una cuenta normal y corriente en Andorra tienes que ser residente, y para ser residente necesitan un permiso del gobierno. Para obtener el permiso debes tener un trabajo alli. Lo de freelance no te vale.

Lo que si hay son cuentas para no residentes, pero en la sección "banca privada" de los bancos. Normalmente son cuentas numeradas, es decir, que en vez de usar tu nombre, usas un codigo para identificarte. Aqui si admiten no residentes, pero todo es mucho más caro, y además, no aceptan a cuelquiera. Creo que suelen pedir una inversión minima de 30.000 euros .. o más.





> Una pregunta, al abrir un depósito en divisa, por ejemplo libras, con un banco español, ¿qué retención te practicarían? ¿La de España o la de Reino Unido?



Si la cuenta esta directamente en un banco español, te hacen la retención de españa.




> Parece que lo de abrir una cuenta de ahorro en Francia es mas dificil de lo que pensaba. ING-direct de Francia no deja abrir cuenta a los no-residentes fiscales en Francia



En francia no sé como será pero por ejemplo en UK tampoco en nada facil abrir una cuenta si no eres residente alli.

Estamos acostumbrados a lo de españa, que llegas con el DNI y te abren una cuenta. Pero en otros paises eso no funciona asi.



Como idea os puedo sugerir que os habrais una cuenta en la Isla de Man, que es un islote entre gran bretaña e irlanda, con soberania británica pero con autonomia juridica, y especializado en depositos. Además las cuentas se pueden abrir por internet o por correo, y no te cobran comisiones de ningun tipo, dan buenos tipos de interes para los ahorros, y todo se puede manejar por internet.


----------



## k-mad (24 Mar 2008)

cacereño dijo:


> Una pregunta, al abrir un depósito en divisa, por ejemplo libras, con un banco español, ¿qué retención te practicarían? ¿La de España o la de Reino Unido?
> 
> Gracias



No te lo recomiendo. Yo lo miré una vez porque me iba un año a estudiar a USA y al menos las condiciones que me dieron por aquel entonces en Cajamandril eran para echarse a temblar. 

Ten en cuenta que por tener una cuenta en otra divisa te van a cobrar todo tipo de comisiones y al final, en las conversiones, siempre palmas pasta. Es decir, en algún caso hipotético (y haciendo muchos números) te podría salir rentable si recibieras pasta en Libras que no necesitaras para pagos habituales (por lo que podrías tener esa cuenta ahí como inversión) y tuvieras otra fuente de ingresos en Euros para pagar las cosas cotidianas, pero si sólo tienes una fuente de ingresos, no te compensa el estar cambiando constantemente de divisa porque al final las comisiones se te comen cualquier ventaja que puedas tener por la fortaleza de una moneda sobre otra.


----------



## k-mad (24 Mar 2008)

sans-pisito dijo:


> Parece que lo de abrir una cuenta de ahorro en Francia es mas dificil de lo que pensaba. ING-direct de Francia no deja abrir cuenta a los no-residentes fiscales en Francia
> 
> http://www.ingdirect.fr/ing-direct/faq/index.jsp
> 
> ...



Si, como ya te dije lo de abrir cuenta aquí en Francia no es tan fácil como parece. Yo lo he estado mirando y he preguntado a la gente de aquí, a mis compañeros de trabajo y demás, y al final la conclusión es que me han recomendado mayoritariamente que no lo haga, es preferible que me hagan transferencia a mi bankito español, aunque palme unos 3€/operacion porque si al final me meto en líos de cuentas aquí la sangría puede ser aún mayor. 

En UK es todavía más complicado, aquí al menos sólo te piden "prueba de residencia" algo que más o menos puedes conseguir facilmente, en UK necesitas un número de la seguridad social, datos del alquiler, datos de tu "empleador"... <<pain in the ass>> que dicen los nativos.


----------



## eulerian (6 Jul 2008)

abrir una cuenta en el Reino Unido es chungisimo, si se quiere abrir una cuenta fuera de la zona Euro, la opcion realista seria inglaterra, pero es chungisimo, te piden contrato de trabajo, de alquiler y facturas de utilities (gas, luz, agua, etc).
No es como aqui, DNI y voila, uno se pregunta pq es tan complicado abrir cuenta para poner tu dinero, pero todo tiene sentido, una palabra sencila DNI, España es de los mejores paises del mundo en ese aspecto, el DNI sobra para identificarte en el sistema, en practicamente infalsificable y te abre todas las puertas. En inglaterra yo con la tarjeta de mi hermano (que reside alli de hace tiempo) compraba en el supermercado y ademas, la cajera del supermercado te preguntaba si querias dinero!! y entonces te daba dinero de la caja y te lo pasaba por la tarjeta. Vamos de aurora boreal...nunca entendere pq no instauran un sistema como el DNI q tenemos en España...
Otra opcion seria cuenta en suiza, estuve mirando hace tiempo pq era algo que me podia convenir, pero el tema es que requiere presencia fisica si es algo serio, y la movilidad del dinero es mas complicado. De todas maneras hay mucha info en internet al respecto.
Claro esta fuera de zona euro no exponemos al cambio de la moneda, que puede ir a favor o en contra...


----------



## Andorrano (8 Jul 2008)

> abrir una cuenta en el Reino Unido es chungisimo, si se quiere abrir una cuenta fuera de la zona Euro, la opcion realista seria inglaterra, pero es chungisimo, te piden contrato de trabajo, de alquiler y facturas de utilities (gas, luz, agua, etc).




Macho, no te pases. No es tan dificil, aunque no es tan facil como en España. Te piden identificarte con pasaporte y demostrar donde vives, y debes ser residente en UK. Para demostrar que eres residente, te piden un contrato de alquiler, o la factura de la luz, del gas o algo asi que "demuestre" que tienes alli un domicilio. Vamos, no es para tanto, como ves. Lo del contrato de trabajo no es verdad.


----------



## Andorrano (8 Jul 2008)

> No es como aqui, DNI y voila, uno se pregunta pq es tan complicado abrir cuenta para poner tu dinero, pero todo tiene sentido, una palabra sencila DNI, España es de los mejores paises del mundo en ese aspecto, el DNI sobra para identificarte en el sistema, en practicamente infalsificable y te abre todas las puertas. En inglaterra yo con la tarjeta de mi hermano (que reside alli de hace tiempo) compraba en el supermercado y ademas, la cajera del supermercado te preguntaba si querias dinero!! y entonces te daba dinero de la caja y te lo pasaba por la tarjeta. Vamos de aurora boreal...nunca entendere pq no instauran un sistema como el DNI q tenemos en España...



Hoy en dia en España la mayoria de las veces no te piden el DNI al pagar con tarjeta .. por tanto estamos en las mismas. Y muchas veces cuando te lo piden, ni miran si es el mismo nombre de la tarjeta ni tampoco si tu eres el de la foto, por tanto, ya me dirás qué seguridad es esa.

Lo que si hay ahora en UK es que todas las tarjetas emitidas en bancos de UK deben tener el CHIP&PIN, es decir, si no metes el PIN de la tarjeta, no puedes pagar. Por tanto, asunto resuelto sin necesidad de DNI.


----------



## Touching_Balls (2 Mar 2009)

Interesante.

Bueno es saber que puedes abrir cuenta corriente en francia como no-residente. Luego un depósito a plazo (mínimo 6 meses - renovable), dado que en Francia las CC no pagan ningún tipo de interés.

El siguiente punto a conocer es si podemos abrir una cuenta en españa (credit agricole, bnp paribas), con acceso on-line mejor, y saber si podemos transferir el dinero a una cuenta en territorio française.

Supongo que la cuenta en francia, aún como no residente, necesita de todas todas, el requisito de presencia física....

La excusa ideal para llevar a tu novia unos dias a PARIS. :o


----------



## -H- (2 Mar 2009)

Dudo que os dejen abrir una cuenta en Rabobank Holanda a través de la Caixa, con muy muy muy muy desconfiados con los no residentes, a mi me dieron mas vueltas que un hijoputa el día del padre, aunque trabajo para holandeses y me habian firmado unos papelitos para que llevo más de siete años currando para ellos y la misma empresa para la que curro tiene cuenta en Rabobank,
Si os dejan abrirla a pelo en la Caixa avisar que voy corriendo a abrir otra para mis padres
No os riais del nombre que es un banco de granjeros superconservador y el único de Europa con la AAA


----------



## flint19 (3 Mar 2009)

En banco axa AXA BANQUE, votre banque au quotidien - compte rémunéré, épargne, placements, crédits... _parece_ que se puede abrir *online* una cuenta o libreta de ahorro.
Por lo menos, en el formulario se puede elegir España como país, desmarcar "residente en Francia" y como "departement" aparece "extranjero" (etranger), etc. 

Si alguien se decide a intentarlo, que lo comente, por favor.


----------



## -H- (11 Mar 2009)

Yo fui a la Caixa y en Holanda es solo para empresas y las personas no pueden abrir una cuenta, también llame a Triodos Bank Holanda y aún teniendo una cuenta abierta en España es imposible abrir cuenta sino tienes número de la seguridad social de allí. Me dijo el tio que eso de la libertad de capitales en la unión europea solo era un bonito sueño y que si eres español se espera de tí que guardes tu dinero en españa


----------



## -H- (11 Mar 2009)

Touching_Balls dijo:


> Supongo que la cuenta en francia, aún como no residente, necesita de todas todas, el requisito de presencia física....
> 
> La excusa ideal para llevar a tu novia unos dias a PARIS. :o



Yo me voy en mayo con mi señora, igual me abro una, ¿alguien sabe qué bancos son seguros y aceptan españoles sin hacer muchas preguntas?
Gracias


----------



## Touching_Balls (11 Mar 2009)

BNP Paribas o Credit Agricole


MAXIMO EFECTIVO sin declarar (en aeropuerto)
6000 euros......para abrir boca

el resto si esto se pone feo, transferencias on line


----------



## arckan69 (1 May 2012)

Touching_Balls dijo:


> Interesante.
> 
> Bueno es saber que puedes abrir cuenta corriente en francia como no-residente. Luego un depósito a plazo (mínimo 6 meses - renovable), dado que en Francia las CC no pagan ningún tipo de interés.
> 
> ...



Vivo en francia y no en una casa, de hotel en hotel algo así, y no consigo tener una dirección, por lo tanto no puedo tener cuenta francesa. 

Siempre me piden dirección. Sabéis alguna manera de abrir cuenta en el extranjero desde españa o alguna manera de sacar el dinero de este, nuestro país¿


----------



## CurroJimenezfinista (1 May 2012)

eso de abrir cuentas en paises extranjeros,siendo uno residente en España es una chorrada,el dia que quiera,el gobierno pide retornar esas cuantas,y les falta tiempo para hacerlo...

Suiza,y solo Suiza os facilitara lo que quereis,seguridad y anonimato,estais dispuestos a pagar por vuetro dinero?

sino balconchon,y par de escopetas...

Abrir una cuenta bancaria en Suiza - Banco en Suiza - Servicio de apertura de cuentas bancarias -


----------

